# New US layout



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello Group,

With this first message, I will introduce my project. The origin of this story takes place when I attended the Springfield show last January. I found an Atlas shay in N-scale. So I decided to build a small project around the idea of the shay locomotive and the forest. And here it is: the two modules diaroma is depicting a sawmill in a forest environment. It is not so original but I got a lot of fun building it.

The following pictures are taken from my first exhibition during a model train show in Montreal (Quebec). Next show: Shawinigan in one week.

Cheers,
Patrick



















See more on my blog: http://jurasecondairen.blogspot.ca


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful scenes. Love those trees.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the trees are great. Scenery is very nice. Good job on your layout.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nicely done! :appl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome to MTF Patrick. The layout looks great. You've accomplished a lot since I last saw it on NSO.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work and I enjoyed the link to the photos in your blog.:thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! You did all that just since the Amherst show last January? Very impressive!

And welcome, BTW.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great work Patrick....what show were those pictures taken at? Expo Rail?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

The trees are awesome?


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all for your positive comments.



Genetk44 said:


> Great work Patrick....what show were those pictures taken at? Expo Rail?


No, they were taken at SunYouth on Saint-Urbain street.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

patricka said:


> Thank you all for your positive comments.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were taken at SunYouth on Saint-Urbain street.


Ok...I was there on the Saturday but for some reason I missed it. 😡


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> Ok...I was there on the Saturday but for some reason I missed it. 😡


I was exhibiting only on Sunday... That's why...


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

patricka said:


> I was exhibiting only on Sunday... That's why...


Lolol....that would explain it...sorry I missed it.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Group,

I quick update on the small Nn3 switcher I was building few months ago. Here are the results:










Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Beautiful layout.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Quick update: finishing the last part of the module with few trees and a new technic (test) to cover the ground.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome! How did you do it?


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Awesome! How did you do it?


Thanks.

The covering is made of multiple layers. Basically:
1) the ground is made of a mix of fine sand and brown fine turf
2) a layer of crushed bark found around my furnace 
3) a layer made of a mix of 2mm fibers and green fine turf
4) some green tree foliage here and there

But this is not the golden rule. I mix those layers in different order to be sure it is not too consistent.

That's it...

Patrick


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks very nice! Very natural too!

Mark


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's some first rate modeling.
Your trees are exceptional.
Great workmanship through out the entire layout.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the track, must have taken a lot of time and patience.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Love the track, must have taken a lot of time and patience.


Thanks. Not so much time to place the ties and lay the track. The most difficult is to get the right gauge...


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Blacksmith just appeared near the engine house...



















Missing all the details around the buildings... Soon...


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. Attention to detail. Very nice.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Nice - Man you got skills !!


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all for your positive comments.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

To have a better idea or the project...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's some outstanding work there.
The wires on the poles is impressive in N scale.
Looks very real, hard to do.

Magic


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you for the positive comment.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That degree of detail would be outstanding if HO scale.
But accomplishing it in N is nothing short of amazing.

Congratulations.

Don


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot Don.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

This is museum quality work. Really amazing.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you very much for your comment.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

The stumps of the cut down trees. The insulators on the poles. The slight curves in the main line. The realistic lighting. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree. Beautiful results, stunning realism, just fantastic all the way around.

Mark


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful work.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------

